# Air Fair for Bow Cases



## a7xelk (Jun 12, 2010)

ship it ups next day +ins would be a hole lot cheeper , i would thank, thats just not right.


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

Fly southwest! They don't question or charge any thing extra.
Plus they are cheaper to fly.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Ive allways did my bag tickets online when I printed out my boarding pass.I paid the twenty bucks and never had them change it when I got there.Prepay baby,the only way to go.


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

Flying Southwest gets you 2 bags for free. When I've been asked what's in the case I've told them archery equipment and I've never been charged for an oversized bag.


----------



## mjsteps (Jun 2, 2012)

I sent my bow last year via Fedx while flying to CT. Price was about 25 bucks if I remember.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Just flew to Florida - Southwest, no additional fees what so ever.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Most airlines make exceptions to their "Oversize or Overweight" policy for sports equipment. 

It isn't as if you got a humongous duffle bag and stuffed all the clothes you own in it and tried to get away without using two bags.

Sports equipment (archery) is what it is.

Some list specific categories that are covered, some don't. One I remember specifically stated "bow, arrows, quiver and accessories"

Best just to count it as one bag, pay your first (or second) bag fee for the case, and go!

But be prepared with spare credit available JUST IN CASE! Pun intended!


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I used allegiant for florida asa shoot and didn't have to pay anything, it had to be under 40 lbs and I used my cheap plano hard case. I just padded everything with my clothes and used a small back pack for my carry on. My buddy was just a little over 40 lbs and had to pay 50 bucks extra but on the way home I carried some of his stuff.


----------



## Blacktailbustr (Jan 12, 2012)

Check out the Badlands Terraglide case they are both a suitcase and bow case in 1 with 2 seperate compartments, I use it every year when i hunt out of state and they work perfect and they meet the suitcase size restrictions.


----------



## alisha221 (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you for your help we are just going to fly Southwest had another issue with Delta they changed were the plan was leaving 5 times and the last one was 5mins before the plan took off so we were late getting into Vegas and almost missed are shuttle. I called and complained about the issues w.Delta and they are "sending" us 2-$50 gift card to Cabeals.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

Late to the party, but...

There are some airlines that insist on charging over-size fees for archery gear, but waive the fee for over-size golf gear. So, when I have been forced to fly those airlines, I throw an old golf club and a couple of balls in the case too. When asked what's in the case, I say "golf equipment and some archery stuff". Entirely true, and since there's golf equipment in there, the fee has always been waived. A good hard-sided travel golf case works for this too.


----------

